# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  مسيرة الحياة البرلمانية منذ 1920 وحتى 2010

## معاذ ملحم

مسيرة الحياة البرلمانية منذ 1920 وحتى 2010



عمان - بترا - باجراء الانتخابات النيابية في التاسع من تشرين الثاني المقبل يكون مجلس النواب المقبل هو المجلس السادس عشر في تاريخ الحياة النيابية الاردنية.
وفي تتبع الحياة التشريعية والنيابية يمكن القول انها اختلفت حسب الفترة الزمنية التي عاشتها والتطور والانتقال من الإمارة إلى المملكة ،لذا فان الحياة البرلمانية مرت بمراحل عديدة كانت بدايتها مع تشكيل اول حكومة اردنية.
وتم الاعتراف رسميا بحكومة شرق الأردن بتاريخ 25أيار1923 واعتبر هذا اليوم عيداً للاستقلال بعد مفاوضات شاقة بين الامير عبد الله بن الحسين( انذاك ) والحكومة البريطانية حيث اتجهت النية بعد الاعتراف إلى استكمال العناصر الدستورية في مؤسسات الدولة.
وأجريت الانتخابات وعقد المجلس التشريعي الأول يوم الثلاثاء في نيسان عام1929برئاسة حسن خالد أبو الهدى وكان من أهم ما ينتظر المجلس المصادقة على المعاهدة البريطانية التي لاقت غضبا شعبيا كبيرا لما تضمنته من شروط قاسية واثر ذلك عقد مؤتمر عام يمثل البلاد حضره150مندوباً وكان من أهم مطالب المؤتمر الاستقلال التام عن بريطانيا.
وفي جردة حساب للمجالس التشريعية في الاردن نجد انه قد تم انتخاب المجلس التشريعي الأول في الثاني من نيسان عام1929بعد أن تم إعداد قانون انتخاب جديد في حزيران عام1928على أن يكون عدد الأعضاء ستة عشر عضواً يمثلون أربع دوائر انتخابية هي: الكرك والبلقاء وعجلون والبدو وكان المجلس برئاسة حسن خالد أبو الهدى.
اما المجلس التشريعي الثاني فقد شرعت الحكومة بالإعداد لإجراء انتخابات جديدة في الاول من حـزيران1931بعد أن قدم أعضاء المجلس التشريعي المشاركون بالحكومة استقالتهم فلم يتبق أمام الحكومة أي خيار سوى تقديم استقالتها اذ تم تكليف الشيخ عبد الله سراج بتشكيل حكومة جديدة، وقسمت الدوائر الانتخابية إلى ثلاث دوائر هي عجلون وتمثل شمال الأردن، والبلقاء وتمثل وسطه والكرك ومعان وتمثل جنوبه.
وجاء المجلس التشريعي الثالث بعد اجراء انتخابات في 16 تشرين الاول 1934 حيث تميز بإكماله مدته الدستورية برئاسة إبراهيم هاشم وتوسيع القاعدة الجماهيرية في الانتخابات وزيادة عدد الأعضاء المنتخبين في الدوائر الانتخابية ذاتها، وهي عجلون والبلقاء والكرك ومعان.
وبعد إكمال المجلس التشريعي الثالث مدته الدستورية جرت انتخابات جديدة لانتخاب المجلس التشريعي الرابع عام1937والذي اكمل مدته الدستورية ثم مددت ولايته لسنتين حتى تاريخ16 تشرين الاول 1942 وترأس المجلس إبراهيم هاشم وامتاز المجلس بدخول حزب الإخاء الأردني بعد السماح بتأليف حزب سياسي في شرق الأردن والذي فاز منه ثمانية أعضاء وقد تم توسيع القاعدة الانتخابية في ثلاثة دوائر هي عجلون والبلقاء وضم إليها قصبة جرش والكرك ومعان.
وجاء بعد ذلك المجلس التشريعي الخامس في تشرين الاول عام1942 ومن أهم التغييرات التي حصلت هي زيادة عدد الدوائر الانتخابية لتصبح أربع دوائر انتخابية بدلاً من ثلاث بعد أن تم فصل دائرة معان عن الكرك وضم قصبة جرش ومنطقة انتخاب عمان إلى دائرة البلقاء، واستمر هذا المجلس في عمله الى أن اكمل مدته الدستورية بتاريخ20 تشرين الاول 1945 ثم مددت ولايته لسنتين حتى20 تشرين الاول 1947 عند إعلان دستور 1947 وفي عهد هذا المجلس أعلن قيام المملكة في الأردن وأصبح الأمير عبد الله ملكاً على المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية.
وعلى اثر التعديلات التى اجريت على دستور1947 اثر انتقال البلاد إلى عهد المملكة تقرر إجراء انتخابات عامة بموجب قانون انتخاب جديد.
وتم انتخاب أعضاء مجلس النواب الاول بتاريخ21 تشرين الاول 1947 وارتفع عدد أعضاء المجلس إلى عشرين عضواً وعدد الدوائر الانتخابية إلى9 ،اضافة إلى دائرتي بدو الشمال وبدو الجنوب وظهر في هذا المجلس أول كتلة معارضة نيابية « كتلة المعارضة المستقلة « أما على المستوى الشعبي فكان أهم حدث هو الوحدة ما بين الضفتين.
وعلى ضوء وحدة الضفتين تم رفع عدد اعضاء مجلس النواب الثاني الذي انتخب في 20 نيسان 1950 الى أربعين عضوا مناصفة بين الضفتين الشرقية والغربية وتمت إضافة سبع دوائر انتخابية تمثل الضفة الغربية، وتم تشكيل مجلس الأعيان بتاريخ20 نيسان عام 1950.
وبعد اغتيال جلالة المغفور له الملك المؤسس عبد الله بن الحسين في20 تموز 1951 تم تشكيل وزارة جديدة لاجراء انتخابات نيابية للمجلس الثالث بتاريخ الاول من ايلول 1951 واستمر حتى 22 حزيران 1954 وفي هذا المجلس صدر دستور عام1952 والذي يعد من أفضل الدساتير التي فتحت الآفاق أمام الحريات العامة.
اما المجلس الرابع فقد تم انتخابه في تشرين الثاني1954، وفي ظل هذا المجلس جرى تعديل الدستور حيث خفضت مدة عضوية مجلس الأعيان من ثماني سنوات إلى أربع سنوات.
وجرت انتخابات مجلس النواب الخامس عام1956 وفي ظل هذا المجلس لعبت الأحزاب دوراً مهماً وعلى الأخص أحزاب الوطني الاشتراكي والأخوان المسلمين والعربي الدستوري والجبهة الوطنية والبعث الاشتراكي. كما تم في عهد هذا المجلس الغاء المعاهدة الاردنية البريطانية في اذار 1957 وبروز الاتحاد العربي بين الأردن والعراق في شباط 1958.
اما المجلس النيابي السادس فقد انتخب بتاريخ22 تشرين الاول 1961ولم يكمل مدته الدستورية بسبب حله من قبل حكومة الشهيد وصفي التل لعدم التعاون بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية وقد ترأس هذا المجلس الدكتور مصطفى خليفة.
كما ان المجلس النيابي السابع الذي استمر عمله من8 تموز 1962وحتى21 نيسان 1963 لم يكمل ايضا مدته الدستورية وحل لذات السبب الذي حل على اساسه المجلس السادس وقد تراس هذا المجلس صلاح طوقان.
بعد ذلك جرت انتخايات مجلس النواب الثامن واستمر عمله من8 تموز 1963 وحتى23 كانون الاول 1966وانتهى عمل المجلس قبل اكمال مدته الدستورية بسب حله من قبل حكومة الشهيد وصفي التل لفقدان التعاون بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية وترأس هذا المجلس المرحوم عاكف الفايز.
اما المجلس النيابي التاسع فجاء خلال الفترة من15 نيسان 1967وحتى 18 نيسان1971وقد بدأ هذا المجلس عمله بتاريخ18 نيسان 1967 وبسبب احتلال الضفة الغربية من قبل العدو الصهيوني في حزيران 1967 وظروف الاحتلال لم تجر انتخابات نيابية بعد انتهاء مدته إذ بقي المجلس قائما،ومددت ولاية المجلس لسنتين وأعيدت دعوته بعد ذلك للانعقاد عدة مرات عادية واستثنائية إلى أن تم حله مع مجلس الأعيان في 23 تشرين الثاني 1974.
بعد ذلك جرت في اذار 1984 انتخابات تكميلية للمقاعد الشاغرة بسبب وفاة اعضاء من مجلس النواب التاسع ليتشكل منهم ومن الاحياء من مجلس 1967 المجلس النيابي العاشر واستمر عمله حتى1988ولم تجر انتخابات عامة لتشكيل هذا المجلس بل شكل من ذات الاشخاص الذين كانوا في المجلس النيابي التاسع برئاسة المرحوم عاكف الفايز وسمي بالعاشر دون اجراء انتخابات جديدة وان ما جرى هو انتخابات فرعية في الضفة الشرقية لملئ المقاعد الشاغرة في بعض دوائر الضفة الشرقية بسبب وفاة شاغريها في المجلس كما تم انتخاب أعضاء لملئ المقاعد الشاغرة للضفة الغربية من قبل النواب انفسهم واستمر المجلس حتى 30 تموز 1988.
وبعد استئناف الحياة البرلمانية عام1989تمت انتخابات المجلس النيابي الحادي عشر في اواخر العام ذاته واستمر حتى1993.
وترأس هذا المجلس المرحوم سليمان عرار وعبد اللطيف عربيات وتكون المجلس من80 عضواً تم انتخابهم بعد قرار جلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال رحمه الله استئناف الحياة النيابية، وكان العمل على ترسيخ الديمقراطية ومأسستها من أهم إنجازات هذا المجلس اضافة الى اقرار قانون محكمة العدل العليا.
وبعد انهاء المجلس مدته الدستورية جرت انتخابات المجلس الثاني عشر وفق نظام الصوت الواحد عام1993واستمر حتى عام1997 وترأس المجلس طاهر المصري وسعد هايل السرور وتكون من80 عضواً.
اما المجلس النيابي الثالث عشر فقد جرت انتخاباته عام1997 واستمر عمله حتى عام 2001 وترأسه سعد هايل السرور وعبد الهادي المجالي وتكون من80 عضواً وشهد هذا المجلس انتقال السلطة إلى جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني في7 شباط عام1999 يوم وفاة المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه ، واقسم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني اليمين الدستورية أمام مجلس الامة.
اما المجلس النيابي الرابع عشر فقد انتخب عام2003 واستمرعمله حتى منتصف العام 2007 وجاء هذا المجلس بعد أن تم تعديل قانون الانتخاب بزيادة عدد أعضاء مجلس النواب إلى110 اعضاء حيث تمت زيادة عدد مقاعد كل دائرة في المملكة وتم تقسيم المحافظات إلى دوائر انتخابية وتم تخصيص كوتا للنساء لاول مرة بستة مقاعد على مستوى المملكة وترأس هذا المجلس سعد هايل السرور وعبد الهادي المجالي.
وفي 20تشرين الثاني 2007 جرت انتخابات مجلس النواب الخامس عشر الا ان هذا المجلس لم يكمل مدته الدستورية اذ استمر عامين حيث تم حل المجلس وامر جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني باجراء انتخابات نيابية جديدة في التاسع من الشهر المقبل ليكون المجلس النيابي المقبل هو المجلس السادس عشر.

----------

